# Dropper post for a clyde?



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I was wondering if a dropper post is an option for a Clyde (280lb), or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 255 pounds on a KS Lev since August with no issues whatsoever. It's pretty awesome. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

230-260 during ownership of my Fox DOSS, bulletproof


----------



## Razor Hoof (Nov 4, 2015)

Gravity Dropper posts seem to get high marks for durability. US made by a small outfit too. :thumbsup:


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a crappy x fusion hilo and im 260, was 280 when i got it. No real complaints.


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

9.8 Fallline. Mechanical post with infinite adjustment and internal routing. The new Raceface and Easton post also use the Droplock Tech.


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm 250lb using a ks supernatural with no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big Kat (Feb 19, 2004)

9point* Fall Line post or Easton or race Droppers. I am 300lbs+ and I am using the Falline and it is great. Fully Mechanical and smooth action like a hydrolic.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm running a Fox Doss at a rider weight of 245Lbs, it's still relatively new. I have no complaints about the setup and it works as described, more so that I'm going to purchase another one for my other bike.

On that note I do believe the Gravity Dropper post is the most reliable. It's also super cheap to rebuild as well something like $15-20.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Razor Hoof said:


> Gravity Dropper posts seem to get high marks for durability. US made by a small outfit too. :thumbsup:


7 years on my oldest one with no maintenance required. Weighed 280 when i got it.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

290 on a KS eten, lever under seat post, no issues yet but not seen proper hard use as xc bike & knee surgery

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PittsburghRic (Aug 17, 2012)

260 pounds on a KS Lev for a year trouble free. 


-PittsburghRic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

KS Lev. Haven't run into any trouble on two different bikes. Had each for a good bit of time. Reverb performed well (while it lasted) but reliability was not it's strong suit nor was durability it turns out! I've also had good experience with the X Fusion although I've seen more reports of hit and miss experiences with the HiLo; I've never had an issue with mine. I passed it on to a friend and it is still going strong.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm 230lbs and my Lev lasted about 5 moths before it blew up. I'm on a Reverb now approaching the 4 month mark and so far so good.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

matadorCE said:


> I'm 230lbs and my Lev lasted about 5 moths before it blew up. I'm on a Reverb now approaching the 4 month mark and so far so good.


Get ready for a buttsplosion!


----------



## El_Bendejo (Jul 18, 2006)

Similarly, is gravity dropper the only game in town (right now) with a i-beam clamp? i LOVE my SDG formula FX ibeam. I think KS Lev had options a few years back - but are now long gone. 

Gracias


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^If GD has something that will work for you then get it!


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

280 on a reverb for about a year. No issues so far.


----------



## ohiogsp (Oct 9, 2013)

320 reverb stealth 1 year no problems.


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

First KS LEV went toes up at 6 months, they warrantied and took their time doing it. Second one went toes up in the middle of a Nepal trip this past fall and the dang this has minimal use, one because I barely use it when pedaling locally and second because I have a couple of other bikes. This go around customer service was atrocious and only option was to buy a completely new cartridge from bicycle distributor and replaces hydraulic cartridge as it's not serviceable. 

I'm now on a Fall Line 9point8 and dealing with it's set-up and nuances. It didn't have enough cable slack evidently and started slipping on first 2 rides, took care of that and now after 100 miles it's slipping again but we've had seasonal change and evidently the Fall line is sensitive to PSI changes,...which concerns me taking it to someplace like CO or Peru in within the next year. It can be equalized, but shouldn't have to be taking seat's off daily on the trail to check psi and go through equalization procedure so brake doesn't slip,....like it's doing now.


----------



## letsgo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gravity dropper. Most reliable, easy to fix/maintain. Not sexy but it works. I am 240. Got to cut out the beer.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

some dude said:


> First KS LEV went toes up at 6 months, they warrantied and took their time doing it. Second one went toes up in the middle of a Nepal trip this past fall and the dang this has minimal use, one because I barely use it when pedaling locally and second because I have a couple of other bikes. This go around customer service was atrocious and only option was to buy a completely new cartridge from bicycle distributor and replaces hydraulic cartridge as it's not serviceable.
> 
> I'm now on a Fall Line 9point8 and dealing with it's set-up and nuances. It didn't have enough cable slack evidently and started slipping on first 2 rides, took care of that and now after 100 miles it's slipping again but we've had seasonal change and evidently the Fall line is sensitive to PSI changes,...which concerns me taking it to someplace like CO or Peru in within the next year. It can be equalized, but shouldn't have to be taking seat's off daily on the trail to check psi and go through equalization procedure so brake doesn't slip,....like it's doing now.


Disappointing to hear about the fall line, seems like those have been getting all the hype. No complaints on my Monarch so far, don't miss my KS lev at all.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Using KS Lev Integra at 240lbs, had to have the cartridge replaced. KS handled it quickly and had it back on the bike in a about 10 days. Great Post!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

tjMountain said:


> Using KS Lev Integra at 240lbs, had to have the cartridge replaced. KS handled it quickly and had it back on the bike in a about 10 days. Great Post!


Great posts don't have cartridges that fail and require replacement. That's unacceptable. What do you do when KS decides they're sick of building cartridges?


----------



## LambeosaurusBFG (May 25, 2016)

Was just at a local demo day, talking to the Trek guys. Bontrager is evidently coming out with a dropper post that they believe is rated for up to 350 or 400 pounds.

I believe it is this one (he talked about the internal keying being a big advantage over the Rockshox Reverb which tends to wobble around while you're riding): 
Bontrager Drop Line Dropper Seatpost | Trek Bikes


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

If your a big dude and you want a dropper post get a Gravity Dropper. The most reliable dropper and the easiest dropper to service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dranniK (Jan 25, 2016)

Giant Contact SL, low maintenance like the Gravity Dropper but stealth capable. Very easy to rebuild. (I'm currently 240 geared but rode it while at 275+)


----------



## LambeosaurusBFG (May 25, 2016)

Was looking into KS Lev Integra droppers and saw this post from KS on Pinkbike:


----------



## NEET (Jun 8, 2015)

whats the Cheapest KS model w/ Stealth cable?


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

NEET said:


> whats the Cheapest KS model w/ Stealth cable?


I think it's the eTenI - but that's a 100mm post, so not much use for taller riders.
With usable travel, I think it's actually the OEM-Only eThirty...

I was so happy with my first LevDX I bought another. it has since developed a seal leak, but actually functions brilliantly on my hardtail I hand-me-downed it onto.


----------



## rentalrider (Apr 23, 2016)

245lbs on a reverb stealth with no issues after 6 months. Started at 280lbs.


----------



## dodgeboy8888 (Aug 18, 2015)

LambeosaurusBFG said:


> Was looking into KS Lev Integra droppers and saw this post from KS on Pinkbike:
> 
> View attachment 1073902


so from what i read here there is no weight limit ?


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Giant one is doing well...the original fitment on my reign lost the anodizing so i doubt it was a weight issue


----------



## judd1980 (May 14, 2006)

So far have broken the specialized post twice and a KS LEV. Now on a 9point8 and so far so good. Seems much more robust than the others!


----------



## dodgeboy8888 (Aug 18, 2015)

judd1980 said:


> So far have broken the specialized post twice and a KS LEV. Now on a 9point8 and so far so good. Seems much more robust than the others!


If you don't mind me asking what is your weight?


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

judd1980 said:


> So far have broken the specialized post twice and a KS LEV. Now on a 9point8 and so far so good. Seems much more robust than the others!


yeah what's your weight? I'm about to pull trig on Specialized Command post Blacklite and i'm 250... want the mech dropper post...need external routing also. Or the X-fusion Hilo for less money but don't know......arggggggggggggggggggggggggg....


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

I've run two Hilo droppers from xfusion. While I had issues with the externally routed one they were semi self serviceable so I could fix it without taking it anywhere. Internally routed one has been bulletproof and cheap. I weigh 280 and have been rough with both (crashes etc)


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

woehlckabout said:


> I've run two Hilo droppers from xfusion. While I had issues with the externally routed one they were semi self serviceable so I could fix it without taking it anywhere. Internally routed one has been bulletproof and cheap. I weigh 280 and have been rough with both (crashes etc)


hey woehlckabout!

Thanks for the feedback! I ended up ordering the x-fusion hilo external.. got a second gen knolly chilly so external routing only.. was going to drill for internal but naaaaa..how do you like the bat lever thing? And i heard the rate of return on those are slow so pump up the psi a bit but don't go over 30psi ?

thanks!


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

Bizarro said:


> hey woehlckabout!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! I ended up ordering the x-fusion hilo external.. got a second gen knolly chilly so external routing only.. was going to drill for internal but naaaaa..how do you like the bat lever thing? And i heard the rate of return on those are slow so pump up the psi a bit but don't go over 30psi ?
> 
> thanks!


Rate of return is slower than say a reverb. Me not being richie rude that's just fine for me. I ran my external at 30psi which should be the max it reccommends. I really like the lever. I don't hit it accidentally like i've done on buddies bikes. Being cable actuated you can use other levers if you want. I think wolftooth makes one that looks like a shifter.

I hope it works well for you!


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

260lbs here, have had great experiences with Thomson droppers, and more recently a Race Face/Easton dropper on my full rigid SS I have been racing. Love droppers!


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

225 lbs geared up and had good luck with a Giant Contact Switch on a previous bike.
Currently running a Raceface Turbine dropper (since March) and once it was set up correctly, no issues whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

250# here. (started at 315#). Gravity dropper turbo lp, 3 years, two bikes. no ugly boot (cut is off day 1). NEVER FAILED !!!!. Normal wear items replaced a couple times a year ($3.00 plastic shims) and a few broken switch mounts ($5.00). It ugly, its heavy, but it goes down when I push the ugly switch, and always come back up. My .02


----------

